# Fuji Track owners – check your hub action



## cmgauch (Oct 11, 2002)

I finally put a fixed 18t on the free side of my hub last night & noticed that my rear axle’s action was very gritty. My bike only has about 600 miles on it (~100mi of those in the rain) so it happens fairly quickly.

I grabbed my cone wrenches, opened it up, cleaned, re-greased & reassembled it. It is much better now, I should have done the same for the front, but it was late & I was tired.

Anyway, it was dirt simple. Just 9 loose bearing per side, if you have some degreaser, a few wrenches, a rag & some grease you can do this & avoid a potential headache down the road. They are not sealed well at all, so use maybe trailer wheel grease or some other high quality moisture resistant grease. I used Finish Line Synthetic, ‘cause it was in my toolbox.

I won’t wait so long next time.

- Chris


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*A Full Hub Is A Happy Hub*

I've got a basic Suzue track hub on fixie #1 and, no, most basic track hubs aren't sealed very well. Basically all they have is a metal grease shield. Adequate to keep birds and sticks out, but that's about it. A couple of hints to get longer life out of an unshielded hub:

-- when repacking it with grease, pack it FULL. you want a little bit oozing out between the cone and the greasecap. Resist the urge to wipe all of this ooze off. A hub that is full of grease has no room for water, and the ooze on the outside acts as a bit of a water and crap barrier. 

-- blue boat trailer grease is cheap, smells like fish farts and works pretty well. Rock -N- Roll lube makes a grease that is tenacious as all get out, and REALLY works well.

-- when cleaning your bike, don't aim the water hose at the hubs. You can force water past the grease cap. And don't spray de-greaser down there either.

-- If you ride it a lot, repack every six months. More often if you frequently ride in the wet. It's easy to do.


----------



## Dorf411 (Dec 17, 2002)

Not just a problem of the Fuji spec or caused by the rain you rode in. All new affordable wheelsets such as Shimano 105 and anything below and probably even includes Ultegra are light on grease from the factory. Every brand new wheelset that I have purchased on a bike or otherwise that had lower end hubs needed more grease the day I took them home. If they have a cup/cone type of hub you should pack them before putting any serious miles to extend their live considerably.

John


----------



## cmgauch (Oct 11, 2002)

*Good advice*

I was kind of wondering about that...



Dorf411 said:


> Not just a problem of the Fuji spec or caused by the rain you rode in. All new affordable wheelsets such as Shimano 105 and anything below and probably even includes Ultegra are light on grease from the factory. Every brand new wheelset that I have purchased on a bike or otherwise that had lower end hubs needed more grease the day I took them home. If they have a cup/cone type of hub you should pack them before putting any serious miles to extend their live considerably.
> 
> John


----------

